# Livewell Builders Guide



## Jim (Jul 12, 2008)

Member bobessary posted an awesome link for designing a livewell. :beer:

Click on the link below to read about all the different designs and components needed. Also check out the "Livewell Builders Guide". It is a very cool interactive design tool.

*Flow-Rite Marine*


Thanks Bobessary! =D>


----------



## weaselbob74 (Oct 27, 2009)

Updated Link - Livewell Builder


----------



## Kochy (Dec 9, 2012)

This link needs updated.. Pages aren't found.


----------



## JMichael (Dec 9, 2012)

Missed this when it was originally posted and as already stated, the link doesn't work now.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 10, 2012)

Try this.

https://www.flow-rite.com/marine/livewell-builder

UPDATE:
The link I provided will get you to the guide, but to get any further it's not working. It's a site problem.


----------



## Jim (Dec 10, 2012)

They need to stop changing this link! :LOL2:

I sent them an email, hopefully they respond shortly. I will keep you updated.


----------



## Jim (Dec 10, 2012)

Ask and ye shall receive!

I emailed Roger from flow-rite and got a quick response with issue resolved. They were working on a few site bugs.

That is the kind of service I am talking about! 

Thanks to Roger (and the crew who fixed it) from Flow-Rite. :beer:

General Site:https://www.flow-rite.com/

Livewell builder Guide: https://flow-rite.com/marine/livewell-builder


----------



## fender66 (Dec 10, 2012)

Jim said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!
> 
> I emailed Roger from flow-rite and got a quick response with issue resolved. They were working on a few site bugs.
> 
> ...



BAZINGA!

Now that's service!


----------



## JMichael (Dec 10, 2012)

I think they're still having site issues. I'm getting "Problem loading page" with the new link. I'll try it this afternoon and see if it's any better. Thanks.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 10, 2012)

JMichael said:


> I think they're still having site issues. I'm getting "Problem loading page" with the new link. I'll try it this afternoon and see if it's any better. Thanks.



Works for me at 11:53 Central time.


----------



## Slimcowboy1978 (Aug 24, 2019)

Link is dead again


----------

